# Rear 3rd Brake Light Housing



## B7evan

Does anyone know how to remove the brake light housing without damaging it please? My old reverse camera is mounted through this but not sure how it comes off to feed my new camera cables through.
Many thanks


----------



## jiwawa

Hi b7evan, sorry your post seems to have got lost. It might be helpful if you say who the converter is... Autotrail? Hymer? 

It doesn't look familiar to me. I suppose you've already looked at the interior to see if there's any fixing there?


----------



## B7evan

Hi Jiwawa

I did remove brake light to reveal two screws holding the housing. The housing was also held on by silicone which proved to be a little tricky but I managed to swap out camera. All working as it should 👍


----------



## jiwawa

Oh that's great! You acted fast!


----------



## jiwawa

Make sure you reseal it well.


----------



## B7evan

Full clean down & Fresh sealant 👍


----------

